# Comcast NO Right of way



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

The company I work for rented the current warehouse location based on a contract with comcast to provide service. Comcast can not get a right of way from one farmer on the road - He will not let them on his land to pull cable between the current poles that are in place.

One part of me says , his land his rules
other part says "hey stupid.. you are stopping everybody past you from getting high speed internet access... business and residential... I mean the poles run right beside the road - but far enough off so they are on his land... electric and telephone already have right of way

I am guess I am all for his property rights but think he is a idiot

edit -I say right of way I mean easement


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> The company I work for rented the current warehouse location based on a contract with comcast to provide service. Comcast can not get a right of way from one farmer on the road - He will not let them on his land to pull cable between the current poles that are in place.
> 
> One part of me says , his land his rules
> other part says "hey stupid.. you are stopping everybody past you from getting high speed internet access... business and residential... I mean the poles run right beside the road - but far enough off so they are on his land... electric and telephone already have right of way
> ...


Sounds like Comcast has three options. Pay the man a sum of money sufficient for him to allow access, find another route to your facility, or breach contract.

His land, his rules.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Sounds like Comcast has three options. Pay the man a sum of money sufficient for him to allow access, find another route to your facility, or breach contract.
> 
> His land, his rules.


They will not pay, there is no other route, owner will not file a suit so we will move

I would think with all the effort to get America connected there would be a rule that allows internet companies to have an easement to allow service.

electric, phone, gas all have the ability to provide service


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I would not allow access to our property unless there was a sum of money sufficient to make me change my mind.
As Kauboy said. 
Before we spent our hard earned cash on these acres we had an exhaustive title search done to make sure there was no one holding mineral rights or anything else. 
If the business owner can not get Comcast to provide Internet service, there are always satellite based providers


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> satellite based providers


too much of a delay

the thing that get me is that the poles are already there

AGAIN - it is his land and his rules.. I respect that - I just think he is being a damned fool... he is stopping many businesses and residential folks from getting service

as you can see the poles are just off the road... and again his land his rules... but as John Wayne said No sense being a damned fool about it


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> too much of a delay
> 
> the thing that get me is that the poles are already there
> 
> ...


Maybe I'm not understanding something here...
Who owns those poles?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Maybe I'm not understanding something here...
> Who owns those poles?


the poles are owned by the electric company.. but they are on the farmers land


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

remember 30' from center line is "public" past that it is private. So you need permission to pull cable/wire.... Telephone company and electric company have "state granted easement" / public good or something like that


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

My Brother lives in the boon docks near a small hick town and brags on Hughes net for internet. Not sure if its fast enough to suit your company's needs but it bound to be cheaper than moving if it will work while the lawsuit with comcast is in progress. Hey a smart lawyer might even make Comcast pay the bill on it 
https://www.satelliteinternetnow.co...llite internet&utm_content=Satellite Internet


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

If the poles are in place , use a helicopter, that’s what the power company did here as not to trespass


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> remember 30' from center line is "public" past that it is private. So you need permission to pull cable/wire.... Telephone company and electric company have "state granted easement" / public good or something like that


Utility poles in the tip of the mitt are 33ft on each side of the poles.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

rstanek said:


> If the poles are in place , use a helicopter, that's what the power company did here as not to trespass


Like this-


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

How about under ground? Outside his fence.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

You will find in the end the farmer has no leg to stand on. The first easement covers it.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

a chopper or a couple of cherry pickers, suppose he lays claim to the air space around the poles too.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I love it when the average man takes a corporation to its knees. Stand your ground, my land, my rules...unless there is a legal easement that some ultra-studious attorney type finds out about...

My electrical power comes in from Utility Poles that end at the base of my driveway (across the access road on my neighbors property) which then turns into underground service up my driveway to a transformer near my house. No Utility Poles are on my property. A few years ago the Power Company contacted me and asked for permission to survey my land to add some Utility Poles so that one of my neighbors could get electricity.

I agreed to meet them and they allowed me to "participate" in their survey. After there survey was complete, I asked how many feet from my neighbors land to the Pole at my driveway...they told me...I forgot the exact number but lets say it was 800 feet. I have standing Pine and Hardwoods that they would have to cut and their agreement was to fix any damage to my roads but I would lose my trees.

I then walked them to the next neighbors land and showed the Power Company reps their own Utility Pole which was only about 150 feet from the neighbor who wanted electricity...with no trees to cut!

The surveyor and the engineer chuckled when I asked them why they didn't know about the existing Pole? Their decision was made and they connect my neighbors power lines without encroaching on my property and cutting my trees or damaging my roads!

Alls well that ends well...lesson; Ask Questions, Be Polite and Look for Alternative Solutions!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If the land owner goes back and reads the easement he will find they can get access to it period. That is why the easement is granted in the first place. If farmer had crops in the would have to compensate. They will also have to repair any damage to the land.
Easements of this type are written in stone.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> the poles are owned by the electric company.. but they are on the farmers land


Sounds like a Comcast tech needs to buy a six pack for his favorite electric company tech, and get 'er done.
Doesn't matter where the poles are. The electric company owns them and has a right to them.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Sounds like a Comcast tech needs to buy a six pack for his favorite electric company tech, and get 'er done.
> Doesn't matter where the poles are. The electric company owns them and has a right to them.


yes but property owner decides what is allowed on them


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> yes but property owner decides what is allowed on them


I'm gonna have to see that in the easement writing, cuz I call BS on his claim if that's what he's saying.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I love it when the average man takes a corporation to its knees. Stand your ground, my land, my rules...unless there is a legal easement that some ultra-studious attorney type finds out about...


again, I am with you on your land your rules... but in this case (and it is his right) he is saying no just because he can. nothing is going to be put up, torn up, shoveled up, etc...

it honestly will not cost him anything and he will be no worse off in any way

God bless him... I chatted with a neighbor of his and he explained he does not like people, not married, not sociable...


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

cable is not a utility.. so they are not covered by the power/telephone/water/sewer easement thing a ma jig


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> I'm gonna have to see that in the easement writing, cuz I call BS on his claim if that's what he's saying.


that is what comcast explained to me.... electric and phone are ok.... but cable is not covered


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> that is what comcast explained to me.... electric and phone are ok.... but cable is not covered


Have the phone company install a VOIP line, then cancel the service. Comcast can use what's already there!

Seriously though, sucky situation. Small people relish their small power.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The power line runs down our road, on my side.
They have a 12 foot easement from the ditch on the edge of the road onto our property.
20 years ago I put a fence parallel to the road, across the front of our property, four feet from the ditch. Just enough for my riding mower.
15 years ago, I upgraded that fence to a 5 foot tall, four horizontal board, horse fence.

Power company has never said anything.
Hey! That's why they make bucket trucks, right?


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

If Comcast won't pay for easement, Your company should approach the farmer and try to work out a deal to get access. Is the Farmer just a D or does he some legitimate concerns regarding access on his property ?


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

I am 100% on the landowner's side. He does not have to have a reason. It is the same as the 2nd Amendment in that way. The liberal says "But what possible reason could you NEED a b c d …." I don't need a reason, all that matters is that I can own a b c d. My rights don't end where someone else's feelings or convenience starts!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

stevekozak said:


> I am 100% on the landowner's side. He does not have to have a reason. It is the same as the 2nd Amendment in that way. The liberal says "But what possible reason could you NEED a b c d &#8230;." I don't need a reason, all that matters is that I can own a b c d. My rights don't end where someone else's feelings or convenience starts!


I agree with you, however.... some times exercising your rights can make you a jackass

as an example... I am all for freedom of speech and will defend it always... BUT people that use that freedom to picket a military members funeral are DICKS

in this case where he will in no way be harmed or suffer any lose and it appears he is only doing it because he can ... he is a JACKASS... he is within his rights, but he is still a jackass


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

stevekozak said:


> I am 100% on the landowner's side. He does not have to have a reason. It is the same as the 2nd Amendment in that way. The liberal says "But what possible reason could you NEED a b c d &#8230;." I don't need a reason, all that matters is that I can own a b c d. My rights don't end where someone else's feelings or convenience starts!


it would be cool to see them make a deal with the electric folks reroute the poles and remove electric to his property... sorry charlie...lol


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> it would be cool to see them make a deal with the electric folks reroute the poles and remove electric to his property... sorry charlie...lol


It ain't going to happen, taking his electric service.

Seems Your company made asses of themselves getting into a building without services they need. Sort of like building a marina in a desert.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

He is a dolt, a malcontent and a drag on society, and people like him tend to make life harder than it should be. He should grant the easement, right of way---or whatever the lawyers call it.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> It ain't going to happen, taking his electric service.
> 
> Seems Your company made asses of themselves getting into a building without services they need. Sort of like building a marina in a desert.


if you read the thread - you would see that COMCAST said they would be able to pull the service in... you can read can't you...

as to taking his electric.. it was said tongue in cheek


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> if you read the thread - you would see that COMCAST said they *would* be able to pull the service in... you can read can't you...
> 
> as to taking his electric.. it was said tongue in cheek


Woulda coulda shoulda.......

If that was critical I'd want the service in place, first.

Concerning the farmer, why should he bend over for a company that is going to make a whole lot of loot?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> Concerning the farmer, why should he bend over for a company that is going to make a whole lot of loot?


because saying the word YES is a hardship. oh wait he might have to actually sign a piece of paper


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I know nothing of this person in question, but I would know he would be a piss poor neighbor. Karma. What skin is it off his teeth?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> because saying the word YES is a hardship. oh wait he might have to actually sign a piece of paper


Have you no compassion sir!
The horror.... the horror.

:vs_smirk:


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

We just sent him a fruit basket asking him to reconsider because it would greatly help out the local community


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Like this-


What a wild and crazy guy. Hope that movie dont give out any nightmares to folks.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Could a good ole blanket party change his way of thinkin?? 

Contact Hillarys buddies and get a change of ownership. :vs_smile:


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

So how was this planned both with the farmer and Comcast, MM, the WHOLE story on BOTH sides? And Your asshat coorporation that does no research, then gets caught with it's pants down ready to move into a bed that is too small? WWHHAA!!!!

Maybe the Farmer has a legit beef.

Comcast has DEEP POCKETS, and most farmers are day to day. That tells me a lot if Comcast offered a *fair deal.
*
Maybe Farmer has a BEEF, with Comcast?

I've had asshats try to buy/right away my land. NOPE!!!

My place? I've had the same.

I've got enough asshats nearby, no reason to encourage more close vermin near by.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> What a wild and crazy guy. Hope that movie dont give out any nightmares to folks.


What ever he gets paid it's not enough!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> What a wild and crazy guy. Hope that movie dont give out any nightmares to folks.


"electricity, height, and women,.........and I'm married too................"


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Then get Comcast to install their phone system too, and go from there. 
I am with the farmer though, its his land and he doesnt have to budge.
But, Unlce Sammy will come in and audit him, fine him, EPA him, USDA him blah blah blah via Comcasts/Xfinity/NBC lawyers.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> So how was this planned both with the farmer and Comcast, MM, the WHOLE story on BOTH sides? And Your asshat coorporation that does no research, then gets caught with it's pants down ready to move into a bed that is too small? WWHHAA!!!!
> 
> Maybe the Farmer has a legit beef.
> 
> ...


you realize the vast majority of folks here think you are a ass wipe right??


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> "electricity, height, and women,.........and I'm married too................"


It hit nearly all my phobias right in the head. I had bad dreams last night. Who posted that? I have the Texas Hammer on speed dial to sue folks.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> you realize the vast majority of folks here think you are a ass wipe right??


I wipe you off twice a day. Sometimes thrice!

Sorry you are such a $#!thead :vs_laugh::vs_smirk::tango_face_grin:

P.S. I wouldn't $#!t you, you're my *favorite TURD!!!*


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> I wipe you off twice a day. Sometimes thrice!
> 
> Sorry you are such a $#!thead :vs_laugh::vs_smirk::tango_face_grin:
> 
> P.S. I wouldn't $#!t you, you're my *favorite TURD!!!*


keyboard warrior much.... ???


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Problems with Comcast/Xfinity go here:

http://www.fcc.gov/complaints

They are just another greedy corporation only wanting to loot the American consumer, and rape/pillage what they can from landowners.

I'm sorry MM has his pink panties in a bunch.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> Problems with Comcast/Xfinity go here:
> 
> http://www.fcc.gov/complaints
> 
> ...


Are they silk panties or sturdy cotton? Inquiring minds want to know. MM does not strike me as a frilly lace sort, but.... :vs_laugh:


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

pink says it all! Might have a brown stain from emergent head?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> you realize the vast majority of folks here think you are a ass wipe right??


It's dirty job, but I try to clean You up.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Wayyy!
MM X 10


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Well... this thread seems to have run its course.

:beat1:


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

@Mad Trapper Stop private messaging me.. you pervert


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> @Mad Trapper Stop private messaging me.. you pervert


I don't PM retards


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Fuker MM called me pervert, he said I sent the Lying SOB ,a PM. MM is a LIAR, and no good SOB. 


Denton get on his lying ass.

I'm sure you can see if I sent the SOB a message


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

MisterMills357 said:


> He is a dolt, a malcontent and a drag on society, and people like him tend to make life harder than it should be. He should grant the easement, right of way---or whatever the lawyers call it.


I thought that I wuz thru with my tirade but I wasn't, so here is a bit more excoriatiative rot to pass off as wisdom.







He should be excoriated, like this faker, yeah a fake excoriation, that's what he needs. OK then, I am glad that I could add to the general theme.
PS: I f I seem like a retard, I am no worse than the rest of youse.
https://www.deviantart.com/miwakocupcake/art/Medieval-Torture-Flaying-255740496


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> Fuker MM called me pervert, he said I sent the Lying SOB ,a PM. MM is a LIAR, and no good SOB.
> 
> Denton get on his lying ass.
> 
> I'm sure you can see if I sent the SOB a message


Did you not get my PM? If not, you might need to empty your PM box, both received and sent.

After reviewing the thread, I found that both sides committed fouls. You can't holler for a ref after you have also engaged the violation of rules of etiquette.

I suggest both of you back up and regroup. @Maine-Marine, copy?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

In the name of peace amongst the natives, I would like to add my 2 cents worth &#8230;&#8230;


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Denton said:


> Did you not get my PM? If not, you might need to empty your PM box, both received and sent.
> 
> After reviewing the thread, I found that both sides committed fouls. You can't holler for a ref after you have also engaged the violation of rules of etiquette.
> 
> I suggest both of you back up and regroup. @Maine-Marine, copy?


I have Mad Trapper on ignore so I do not see her posts. No I am not transpobic, I am just tired of it's attitude and ignorance


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> I have Mad Trapper on ignore so I do not see her posts. No I am not transpobic, I am just tired of it's attitude and ignorance


And all I want is world peace.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

whirled peas, I saw that on a bumper sticker one time. What's going on!?? 4th graders on the playground or what. Not something in my opinion that needs to be shared with the whole world.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> I have Mad Trapper on ignore so I do not see her posts. No I am not transpobic, I am just tired of it's attitude and ignorance


Confused.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> And all I want is world peace.


So did John Lennon, look what it got him, huh?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> So did John Lennon, look what it got him, huh?


I just said it; I don't mean it. I work for the military/industrial complex, after all.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> And all I want is world peace.


So the ****** insults me again and that is fine?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

So Denton,

Who lied? Myself or the guy in PA? You know!

I want an apology.

Maybe it's a Tiger Woods thing......and not becoming of PF?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> I have Mad Trapper on ignore so I do not see her posts. No I am not transpobic, I am just tired of it's attitude and ignorance


My PM box is clean Of MM, has been, MM is a LIAR. He just insulted me again. I hope his son survives/recovers fully, and his father does not contribute to his delinqunecy.

So the SOB from PA has called me a pervert and tranny, besides being a liar that I sent him a "perverted" message.

What a lying SOB MM is.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Can someone please close this thread?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Chiefster23 said:


> Can someone please close this thread?


I've tried but no one will make me a Super-Duper Moderator! :vs_mad:


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Chiefster23 said:


> Can someone please close this thread?


I think Denton likes to give people enough rope to hang themselves. Sometimes he assists them with the knot-tying.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

stevekozak said:


> I think Denton likes to give people enough rope to hang themselves. Sometimes he assists them with the knot-tying.


Long rope with a tall tree


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> Can someone please close this thread?


Why? It hasn't caused me to retract to the fetal position or hid in my safe place. The dispute is fairly entertaining.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Why? It hasn't caused me to retract to the fetal position or hid in my safe place. The dispute is fairly entertaining.


If I called you a Queer/pervert would YOU BE PISSED OFF?

MM is a LIAR

Want me to call You one?

Or maybe you are still in the closet.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

In gest Hawg, Take that with a swig


----------

